# الانترنت اللاسلكي



## م.ثائر خالد (23 يناير 2010)

يعد الاتصال بشبكة المعلومات (الانترنت) بطريقة لاسلكية من خلال الهاتف الخلوي من أعظم الإبداعات التقنية. حيث يصبح بالامكان الوصول لشبكة الانترنت والاستفادة من كافة خدماتها من خلال الهواتف الخلوية والكمبيوترات المحمولة.. الاتصال اللاسلكي فكرة قديمة بدأت بإشارات موريس إلا آن هذه الإشارات غالبا ما كانت تضيع في بحر من التشويشات الموجية والمعيق الأساسي لاستخدام الاتصال اللاسلكي للاتصال بالانترنت هو التكلفة الباهظة للاتصال والبطء في سرعة نقل البيانات التي تحتوى في الغالب على نصوص وصور وصوت ولقطات فيديو، حيث تبلغ أقصى سرعة لنقل البيانات لاسلكياً 10 كيلوبت في الثانية. وتعد الشركات المنتجة للهواتف الخلوية بتحسين يبلغ 100 ضعف في الأشهر المقبلة.



تصور لعالم الانترنت اللاسلكي

تصور انك في العام 2005 ومعك هاتفك الجوال وأنت تتجول في شوارع مدينتك تسمع صوت رنين هاتفك لتجد عليه رسالة تحذيرية عن هبوط في أسعار أسهم شركتك فتقول للجهاز العبارة التالية "دخول إلى الشؤون المالية" فيقوم الهاتف على الفور بفتح موقع على الانترنت للتعامل مع الأسهم على الشبكة ثم تقوم ببيع بعض أو كل أسهمك لتحد من قيمة الخسارة.. ثم تطلب من جهازك خدمة حجز تذاكر الطيران وتشتري تذكرة للسفر إلى مقر شركتك.. ثم تطلب من هاتفك أن يرشدك إلى اقرب مقهى لتجلس فيه لحين موعد السفر قبل التوجه للمطار.

على الرغم من أن ما سبق قد يبدو من قصص الخيال العلمي إلا إن العديد من الشركات تنفق المليارات لتحويله إلى حقيقة واقعة، لعلمها بأن مستخدمي الهواتف النقالة والإنترنت في تزايد مستمر في كل العالم. ففي كثير من الدول المتقدمة يمكن لمستخدمي الهواتف النقالة من إرسال الرسائل النصية عبر أجهزتهم ودفع الفواتير والحصول لعلى التقارير الخاصة عن حالة الطقس والازدحام في الشوارع وغيرها من هذه الخدمات وقد سارعت العديد من الشركات بترويج الأجهزة الخلوية التي بإمكانها الاتصال بالانترنت وكذلك أجهزة الحاسوب المحمولة حيث زودت بهوائي جانبي لتمكنه من الاتصال بالانترنت ولكن الأمر ليس بهذه السهولة من ناحية سرعة نقل البيانات من شبكة الانترنت إلى الأجهزة المحمولة لاسلكياً حيث تبلغ سرعة نقل البيانات 10 كيلوبت في الثانية أي خمس سرعة البيانات المنقولة عبر خطوط الهاتف والمودم وقد تكون هذه السرعات البطيئة مقبولة في حالة إرسال الرسائل النصية إلا أن عملية الإبحار في مواقع الانترنت تجعلها محبطة ومكلفة في نفس الوقت. حيث يستحيل تحميل برنامج أو لقطات فيديو أو ملفات صوتية من شبكة الانترنت لاسلكيا لكثافة البيانات المتضمنة في هذه الملفات هذا بالإضافة إلى إن الشبكات اللاسلكية الناقلة للبيانات يقتصر وجودها في أماكن محدودة مما يتعذر على المستخدمين حاليا من الاستفادة من خدمات شبكة الانترنت في كل مكان.



إلا أن تطور التقنيات اللاسلكية تبشر بحل المشاكل السابقة مع تطوير الجيل الثالث للاتصالات اللاسلكية (انظر شرح أجيال الاتصال اللاسلكي) حيث تعد التقنية الجديدة بالوصول إلى سرعة تصل إلى 2 ميجابت في الثانية وهي سرعة عالية تمكن المستخدمين من سماع الأغاني ومشاهدة مقاطع فيديو على أجهزتهم الجوالة عبر شبكة الانترنت وهذه التقنية يطلق عليها الولوج المتعدد بالتقسيم الكودي العريض النطاق Wideband Code Division Multiple Access W-CDMA وقد بدأ فعليا العمل بهذه التقنية مع مطلع العام 2002 وذلك في المدن الكبرى وتعد الشركات المطورة لهذه التقنية بتغطية كل العالم في العام 2010. 



أجيال الاتصال اللاسلكي



الجيل الأول: الاتصال اللاسلكي التماثلي (Analog)

استخدمت هذه التقنية من بداية الثمانينات وحتى الآن حيث تستخدم الهواتف الخلوية ترددات راديوية متغيرة بطريقة مستمرة لنقل أصوات المستخدمين. حيث يتيح ذلك الاتصال المتعدد لأكثر من هاتف خلوي بمحطة الإرسال حيث يستخدم كل هاتف تردد مختلف كما هو موضح في الأشرطة الملونة والانقطاع في تلك الأشرطة يشير إلى أن استخدام تلك القنوات لا يكون بشكل دائم.

هذه الطريقة من الاتصال كانت ناجحة لأنها استخدمت في نقل الأصوات أكثر منها لنقل البيانات. وتعتمد فكرة عملها على تخصيص قناة ذات ترددات مختلفة لكل مشترك ويبلغ عدد القنوات لكل محطة إرسال 832 قناة يفصل بين كل قناة والأخرى نطاق ترددي بعرض 30 كيلو هيرتز.




الجيل الثاني: الاتصال اللاسلكي الرقمي (Digital)

Code Division Multiple Access (CDMA)

بدأ استخدام تقنية الاتصال اللاسلكي الرقمي مع بداية التسعينات وتعتمد هذه التقنية في تحويل الأصوات إلى سيل من (0 و1) Bits لترسل فيما بعد لاسلكياً. هذه التقنية وفرت وسيلة جيدة لنقل البيانات لاسلكياً. 

تعتمد هذه التقنية على استخدام قناة واحدة لأكثر من مستخدم في نفس الوقت حيث تقسم الإشارة اللاسلكية إلى شرائح من البيانات تحمل كود بعنوان المستخدم للهاتف الخلوي. وإثناء انتقالها إلى المستقبل تتوزع الشرائح على نطاق الترددات ثم يعاد تجميعها عند الاستقبال. ويسمى هذا بالنظام الشامل للاتصالات اللاسلكية Global System for Mobile Communication GSM. 

يخصص لكل مستخدم حيز زمني متكرر كما في الشكل المقابل حيث يمثل كل شريط قناة وكل لون الحيز الزمني المتكرر. وبهذا يتمكن المستقبل من الفصل بين الترددات.




الجيل الثالث: الاتصال اللاسلكي الرقمي عريض النطاق (Digital Broad Band)

باستخدام تقنية الجيل الثالث يصبح بالامكان نقل البيانات لاسلكيا بسرعات اكبر من السرعة الحالية والتي تبلغ 10 كيلوبت في الثانية.. حيث يمكن أن تصل سرعة نقل البيانات إلى 400 كيلوبت في الثانية. وتعتمد هذه التقنية على تطوير شبكات الـ GSM فبدلاً من إرسال البيانات على قنوات مخصصة تقوم تقنية الاتصال العريض النطاق بتقسيم المعلومات إلى حزم ثم ترسلها على أحد القنوات المتاحة. كما هو موضح بالشكل تقسم الإشارة اللاسلكية إلى شرائح من البيانات (المريعات الملونة) لترسل على نطاقات ترددية مختلفة ثم يعاد تجميعها عند الاستقبال.



أجهزة هاتف لاسلكية للمستقبل

قد تبدو أجهزة المستقبل الالكترونية مختلفة كثيرا عن الأجهزة الحالية فقد طورت شركة نوكيا الفنلندية جهاز يتيح للمستخدمين إملاء بريدهم الإلكتروني وإعطاء الأوامر الصوتية وعرض الصور والفيديو من شبكة الإنترنت. ويطلق على هذه الأجهزة بالرفيق الرقمي فهي تمتاز بأناقة تصميمها وتعدد استخداماتها وسوف تحتوي على شاشة ملونة وعريضة ولوحة مفاتيح وماوس لإدخال البيانات والتصفح إلا أن التركيز سيكون على تفعيل حاسة اللمس على الشاشة وسوف تذود هذه الأجهزة بذاكرة لتخزين المعلومات من شبكة الوب حين التوقف عن استخدام الجهاز (في الليل مثلا) كما تطور شركة ايركسون أجهزة هاتف نقالة يمكنها من عرض أفلام الفيديو من الانترنت على أي شاشة أو على كرسي القطار الذي أمامك..وستذود هذه الأجهزة بسمعات رأس لاسلكية أيضا لتمكن المستخدم من التحدث عبر الهاتف ومشاهدة شاشة الجهاز في نفس الوقت باستخدام تكنولوجيا شبكات البلوتوث بين الأجهزة المحمولة.






استخدام برتوكول الواب WAP


تعتمد تكنولوجيا الاتصال بشبكة الإنترنت لاسلكياً على مجموعة من المواصفات الفنية تدعى برتوكول الواب WAP Wireless Application Protocol تسمح لمستخدمي الهواتف الخلوية من الحصول على المعلومات من شبكة الإنترنت وإظهارها على شاشة الهاتف. إن استخدام برتوكول الواب سوف يساعد في انتشار استخدام الانترنت عبر الاتصال اللاسلكي. وحتى الآن لم يتضح بعد إذا ما كان برتوكول الواب سوف ينقلنا إلى العصر الذهبي لتكنولوجيا المعلومات اللاسلكية أم أنها ستكون البداية الخاطئة. وللتعرف على برتوكول الواب تم تخصيص هذا الجزء من مقال الانترنت اللاسلكي لإلقاء مزيدا من الضوء على فكرة عمله ومستقبله.....



لماذا لا نستقبل صفحات الانترنت على الهاتف الخلوي؟

نعلم أن شبكة الإنترنت العنكبوتية الويب تعتمد اساساً على لغة الـ HTML والتي تعني Hyper Text Markup Language وهي اللغة المتعارف عليها والمعتمدة في الانترنت لصياغة النصوص والصور والرسومات وغيره مما يعرض على صفحات الويب وهنا تكمن المشكلة !!! حيث أن لغة شبكات الهواتف اللاسلكية الحالية غير قادرة على التعامل مع تلك اللغة لأن عرض النطاق (Bandwidth) المستخدم للشبكات اللاسلكية منخفض مما يجعل نقل الصور والرسومات من الإنترنت على الهواتف الخلوية أمراً غير ممكناً بل مستحيلاً.

الحل لتلك المشكلة

حل هذه المشكلة هو إما بتغير معدات شبكات الاتصالات اللاسلكية أو استخدام برتوكول جديد يعمل كوسيط بين الانترنت والهاتف الخلوي.. وبالطبع الحل الثاني أسهل وأسرع من حيث التطبيق العملي، وعلى هذا الأساس قامت شركة Phone.com بإنشاء لغة ترميز جديدة للأجهزة الخلوية تسمى بلغة الـ HDML والتي تعني Handheld Device Markup Language صممت للشبكات اللاسلكية وتسمح هذه اللغة بنقل البيانات من الويب إلى الهواتف النقالة وتعاونت هذه الشركة مع كبرى شركات الهواتف الخلوية مثل موترولا ونوكيا وإريكسون وأنتجوا لغة ترميز لاسلكية هي WML وهي اختصار لـ Wireless Markup Language والتي أصبحت فيما بعد أساسا لمواصفات برتوكول الواب..

كيف يمكن للواب من توصيل الهاتف الخلوي لاسلكيا بالإنترنت؟

يوضح الشكل التفصيلي التالي فكرة عمل الواب لتمكين مستخدمي الهواتف الخلوية من الاتصال بشبكة الإنترنت واستقبال البيانات. في البداية نفترض شخص ما يمتلك هاتفاً خلوياً مزود بخدمة الواب وعلى الجهاز برنامج مماثل لبرامج تصفح صفحات الانترنت مثل Explorer أو Netscape يقوم الشخص بكتابة العنوان للصفحة المطلوبة ويضغط على إشارة البحث وهنا يبدأ عمل الواب حسب التسلسل التالي....






(1) بعد الضغط على إشارة البحث على الهاتف للحصول على الصفحة المطلوبة يرسل هذا الطلب إلى أقرب برج للاتصال الخلوي.

(2) يستقبل البرج الإشارة وينقلها عبر خط أرضي إلى جهاز سيرفر مزود بالبرمجيات المطلوبة التي تعمل كمنفذ (مرشح) بين الشبكة اللاسلكية والإنترنت.

(3) يجد جهاز المرشح المعلومات المطلوبة من الإنترنت بناءً على طلب المستخدم.

(4) يقوم جهاز سيرفر آخر مزود ببرامج تحويل لغة الترميز من HTML إلى WML حيث تقوم هذه البرامج بحذف الرسومات والأزرار الأنيقة ,تجهيز الصفحة كنص تمهيداً لإرساله لاسلكياً.

(5) تنقل الوثيقة المطلوبة بالترميز الجديد WML إلى الهاتف الخلوي وتظهر على شاشته.




مشاكل التحويل من لغة HTML إلى لغة WML

إن التحويل من لغة الإنترنت المعروفة بالـ HTML إلى WML يكون في الأغلب مصحوبا بالعديد من المشاكل لأن في كثير من الأحيان تكون الروابط التشعبية على الإنترنت معتمدة على صور لنقلك من صفحة لأخرى وعند التحويل تحذف هذه الصورة وبالتالي يلزم إعادة صياغة الصفحة بحيث تستبدل الصورة بنص قبل عملية التحويل.. وعملية التحويل تؤدي إلى فقدان الكثير من المعلومات والحد من كمية المعلومات التي يمكن الوصول إليها. ولذا يلجأ العديد من مالكي صفحات الويب من نشر صفحات موازية بلغة الـ WML لتفادي تلك المشاكل أثناء التحويل.

مستقبل برتوكول الواب

إن برتوكول الواب تم إنشاؤه ليناسب الشبكات اللاسلكية ذات النطاق الضيق وكذلك ليناسب الأجهزة الخلوية التي لا تتسع شاشاتها لأكثر من سطرين ولهذا فإنه من المحتمل أن يتراجع استخدام برتوكول الواب تدريجياً مع استخدام شبكات الجيل الثالث التي تتميز بالنطاق العريض. وتجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن الوصول إلى الإنترنت من جهاز حاسوب متصل سلكياً بالانترنت مختلف تماماً عنه في حالة الوصول للإنترنت من خلال هاتف خلوي يستخدم الشبكات اللاسلكية أو جهاز حاسوب يستخدم مودم لاسلكي للاتصال بالانترنت. حيث يكون المجال أوسع لمستخدم الحاسوب من التجول بحرية في الشبكة العنكبوتية ليتصفح ما يشاء ويزور أي موقع يريد مثل الشخص الذي دعي على بوفيه للعشاء فله الحرية في ان ينتقي ما يريد ويترك ما يريد, بينما تكون مناطق تجول مستخدم الهاتف الخلوي قاصرة على مواقع محددة مثل الشخص في الفندق عليه أن يختار ما يأكله من خلال قائمة محددة. 

وتجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن مستخدمي الواب قاموا بتأسيس منتدي للواب لينضم إليه الراغبين في نشر هذه التكنولوجيا لتدفع بأصحاب المواقع من توفير خدماتهم على الإنترنت من خلال برتوكول الواب. وحتى الآن فإن العديد لازال يترقب أين تتجه التكنولوجيا قبل الشروع في اعتماد برتوكول الواب خشية من تغير يردي في النهاية إلى خسارة مادية.. 

وفي نهاية هذا الموضوع أود أن أوضح أن إنشاء برتوكول الواب مكن الهواتف الخلوية في الوقت الحالي من الولوج للإنترنت من خلال المواقع المدعمة بخدمة الواب التي تعطي للمستخدم معلومات عن الطقس وحالة المرور في المدينة ومتابعة الأخبار بمختلف أنواعها ولكن قريبا سيتم الاعتماد على تكنولوجيا الجيل الثالث للاتصال اللاسلكي بالانترنت والتي هي موضوعنا المقبل...........

الجيل الثالث لتكنولوجيا الاتصال اللاسلكي






انتشر حاليا في اليابان شبكات الهاتف الخلوي ذو السرعة العالية مستخدمة الجيل الثالث G3 من أنظمة الهاتف الخلوي ومع مطلع العام 2003 سوف تنتشر هذه التكنولوجيا في أوروبا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. إن ما يمتاز به الجيل الثالث عن الجيلين السابقين من الاتصالات اللاسلكية هو أن الجيل الثالث مصمم للتعامل مع البيانات والصوت معاً وبسرعة تبلغ 2.5 كيلوبت في الثانية وهذه تعادل ضعف سرعة الاتصال السلكي الحالي.. وجدير بالذكر أن مصطلح الجيل الثالث هو مصطلح واسع سيغطي العديد من المعايير والتقنيات التي تطبق في مختلف الدول والبلدان وقد تختلف من قارة إلى أخرى. وسيتم التطوير على شبكات الجيل الثالث باستمرار وحسب ما تقتضيه الحاجة.


من المعلوم أن شركات الاتصالات تستخدم تقنيات متعددة للاتصالات الجيل الثاني حالياً ومنها على سبيل المثال نظام الـ GSM الذي تستخدمه كلاً من أوروبا وأسيا وهناك نظام الـ CDMA المستخدم من بعض الشركات في أمريكا وشركات أخرى تعتمد على نظام TDMA وقد سبق التطرق في هذا الموضوع في الجزء الأول بعنوان أجيال الاتصال اللاسلكي.. وتزعم شركات نظام الـ GSM وشركات نظام CDMA التحول إلى نظام W-CDMA بينما الشركات التي تعتمد نظام TDMA ستتحول إلى نظام EDGE. وتجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن الدراسات تؤكد أن سرعة النظام W-CDMA والبالغة 2 ميجابت في الثانية تفوق سرعة EDGE والبالغة 385 كيلوبت في الثانية. 

مصطلحات هامة

تقنيــــــة الجيــــل الثالــــث

الوصول المتعدد بالتقسيم الكودي العريض النطاق Wideband Code Division Multiple Access W-CDMA 
معدل المعلومات المحسنة للارتقاء العالمي Enhanced Data Rate for Global Evolution EDGE 
تقنيــــة الجيـــل الثانــي

المقياس العالمي للاتصالات الخلوية Global Standard for Mobile Communication GSM 
الوصول المتعدد بالتقسيم الكودي Code Division Multiple Access CDMA 
الوصول المتعدد بالتقسيم الزمني Time Division Multiple Access TDMA 
تقنيــة الجيــل الأول

نظام الهاتف الخلوي المتطور Advance Mobile Phone System AMPS 
الوصول المتعدد بالتقسيم الترددي Frequency Division Multiple Access FDMA 



ما الفرق بين CDMA و W-CDMA?

كلا من النظامين CDMA و W-CDMA مبنيان على تقنية الطيف المنتشر. وتستخدم الهواتف الخلوية الأقدم المعتمدة على TDMA والـ GSM الطيف المنتشر من خلال تقسيم طيف الراديو إلى حزم ترددية ضيقة. ولزيادة السعة فإن هذه الشبكات تقوم بدمج عدة مكالمات هاتفية على نفس القناة الترددية. ولكن هناك حد أقصى لعدد المستخدمين لنفس القناة قبل أن تحدث تشوشات وتقطعات في الإشارة المنقولة.

أما نظام الـ CDMA فهو يخصص كود (شيفرة) محدد لكل مكالمة هاتفية وبالتالي فإنه يمكن لمجموعة من الإشارات الراديوية أن تتقاسم مدى واسع من ترددات الراديو, بحيث يلتقط كل مستقبل المكالمة التي تخصه بناء على الكود الذي تحمله. أما من ناحية الفرق بين CDMA و W-CDMA فإن تقنية CDMA تستخدم قنوات عرضها 1.25 ميجاهيرتز في مدى ترددي عرضه 1.9 جيجاهيرتز. أما تقنية W-CDMA فتستخدم قنوات عرضها 20 ميجاهيرتز في مدى ترددي عرضه 2 جيجاهيرتز، مما يسمح بمعدل معلومات أسرع وعدد اكبر من المستخدمين.

خيارات متعددة أمام مطوري نظم الجيل الثالث

تدرس العديد من الشركات أفضل الحلول من أجل اعتماد نظام يكفل نقل البيانات بسرعة وكفاءة عالية وبأسعار معقولة. 

الهوائيات الذكية

تحتوي قاعدة الاتصالات الهوائية على هوائيات تبث في جميع الاتجاهات وبشدة متساوية ولكن الهوائيات الذكية هي مجموعة من الهوائيات في صورة مصفوفة توجد في محطات القاعدة الخلوية تقوم بتوجيه الإشارات في اتجاهات معينة بحيث تتحكم في شدتها وفي اتجاهها, ويعتمد هذا النظام على نظام حوسبة رقمي لمعالجة الإشارة والتحكم في توجيهها من خلال ربطها بالهوائيات في قاعدة الاتصال الخلوي. وهذه الهوائيات الذكية بامكانها تتبع المستخدم ويمكن لهذا النظام من إعادة استخدام نفس الترددات لآخرين في نفس المنطقة وهذه الطريقة توفر استخداماً أفضل للطيف الراديوي مع توفير سرعة اكبر لنقل البيانات. ولكن المشكلة الوحيدة تكمن في حالة حركة الشخص المستقبل حيث يقل معدل البيانات بحركة المستقبل.
​


----------



## Ahmed Adel (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abu3mr (19 مايو 2010)

موضوع بيجنن والي بيجنن اكثر الي كتبه 
يسلموا ايديك ان شا ءالله بننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ًwimax (19 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الشرح الوافي والرائع،وتوجد حالياً تقنية الMobile Wimax التي تستخدم الانترنت اللاسلكي عن طريق أبراج مخصصة تشبه أبراج الGSM


----------



## haideralwishahi (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكراااااااااااا*

اشكركم وتمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق:63:


----------



## haideralwishahi (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شيء رائع ومجهودات تستحق الثناء والشكر


----------



## haideralwishahi (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكراااااااااااا*

اشكركم وتمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق:63:


----------



## Khado0oy (14 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## احمد العسافي (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## ابراهيم محمد بخ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------

